# Aerobatic Cats.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

These guys know all the moves!






































Hoping by tomorrow afternoon that they are a little more flexible. If so, i'll get to try out my knife that Chuck Richards made for me....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They look good-- their not those sea kitten's are they!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Skinn'in those pretty little pussie cats with that good look'in knife should keep you out fo trouble for at least two or three hours.

I sure am jealous of those fancy fur boards lean'in against the wall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cats... and that knife is a beauty.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I forgot to mention---you could see if some of the local trappers down that way want to do some trad'in for those cat carcasses. Bobcat meat is good bobcat bait, and theres the glands and urine to be bottled.

So after you have your cats skinned and on the boards---grab a bottle of beer and flesh those cat skulls off and get them ready for finish'in. They sell pretty well on the market, or you could mount a couple on wall bases and give them to the girls---I'll bet they would love that.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have never used cat meat as bait but cc if it works good ill do some trad'in with you


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Cat or beaver meat is the only bait I use in my cages. I'd do some trad'in with you RN, but I never seem to have enough to let any go. They go in the cage traps, or the back legs deboned and in the freezer for dinner.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cat and eating ????

hmmm....any good ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Cat and eating ????
> 
> hmmm....any good ?


the smart cats yall have up there OaC taste stuffy, now the dumber cats down here taste great cause they are full of goodys


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You've heard of folks eat'in Lion---Well a Bobcat is just a scrawny little Lion. The bunny boys at CDOW make hunters process Lions for human consumption or guys will get a fine for waste of game, so they must like it---maybe.

Heres the deal on chomp'in down on Bobcats.

Years and years ago I was trapp'in out of a line shack in the Absaroka Wilderiness east of Cody,WY. and rations were runn'in short but I didn't want to pack out for another 3 days.

I had pulled in 4 Bobcats off the line that morning. As I was skinn'in the 3rd cat I looked over at the other 2 carcases and said "Heck, that meat looks pretty much the same as Deer or Elk---I'm gonna give it a try."

I went over to one of my box panyards and got out some lard and slapped some in the pan that was sitt'in by the fire pit. A chunk of cat hit the pan and starts a cook'in. Let me tell ya---that cat meat turned the color of chicken (no kidding) with a nice browning on the skillet sides. I'm think'in---wow, this is gonna be good. Well, I took a bite and noth'in. Thats right, noth'in.

That Bobcat didn't taste like anything---no real flavor at all---how disappointing.

So, IMO, any spices, sauces, gravey, ect that a person likes the taste of---just put it on some cat steaks and you should like it.

Dang---there I go again---rambl'in


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Cat you're a genius. I'm convinced. How hard is it for CO residents to get a Lion tag and how much do you charge as a guide?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Chris...did those cats fall into the freeze and take a nap or what ?

Never saw any photos of you putting them to rest.

How did they turn out..and how was dinner ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

CC you guys sure take pride in your lions....res. licenses 41.00 non res 351.00. I was a little taken back by that. Guess if you got em and we do not...supply and demand.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Brian it's the same with ALL big game animals here, let alone the small stuff! A resident bull elk tag is something like $40. A nonresident after the tag and extra fees is like $560. Muleys are about $25, nonrez are in the $330 ballpark. It's insanity!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> So Chris...did those cats fall into the freeze and take a nap or what ?
> 
> Never saw any photos of you putting them to rest.
> 
> How did they turn out..and how was dinner ?


Haha... well - I pulled these guys out on Thursday, planning to skin them out Friday. Unfortunately, I underestimated the time needed to thaw and on Friday afternoon (with a trip coming up that evening), I tossed 3 back in the freezer. I turned the fan on the last one and got started on skinning. I got to his belly and was starting to tear the hide and was pulling off big chunks of meat with the hide because it was still too frozen so I had no choice but to toss him back in the freezer too so we could head for west texas.

I'm living out of the RV now... should be back home in a few weeks. Hopefully i'll get a chance to get them back out and get them done. I need the experience!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Brian it's the same with ALL big game animals here, let alone the small stuff! A resident bull elk tag is something like $40. A nonresident after the tag and extra fees is like $560. Muleys are about $25, nonrez are in the $330 ballpark. It's insanity!


You beat me to it... I was just about to say "You should check a non-res elk tag in CO!" lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Haha... well - I pulled these guys out on Thursday, planning to skin them out Friday. Unfortunately, I underestimated the time needed to thaw and on Friday afternoon (with a trip coming up that evening), I tossed 3 back in the freezer. I turned the fan on the last one and got started on skinning. I got to his belly and was starting to tear the hide and was pulling off big chunks of meat with the hide because it was still too frozen so I had no choice but to toss him back in the freezer too so we could head for west texas.
> 
> I'm living out of the RV now... should be back home in a few weeks. Hopefully i'll get a chance to get them back out and get them done. I need the experience!


 Must be tough living in that RV seeing as it's nicer than the house I live in!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Points to ponder---Hey Chris---you've got the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* cats hanging 1/2 way up the wall. Attach the ones your want'in to skin to one end of a 2X4 stud( no not one that is mounted in the wall---one you can move around). Lean the stud and cat anywhere against the wall and the critter will be up at the ceiling where the air is alot warmer.

I built a 4'X4' box out of plywood with a top on it to thaw critters. I mounted a piece of 2"x4" field fence laying horizontal one foot down from the top of the box on the inside to put animals on to thaw. Lay the frozen subject on the wire---put the top (lid) on---and stick a little cheapo electric walmart heater inside (don't forget to turn it on)







. and it will thaw most small animals in about 3-4 hours.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Rick,

This is our search for a place so we can get back to the simple life. I'll setup full time in this RV if we have to, to avoid going back to city life with the kids. Actually we're looking for exactly what you have there. Wanna trade?









Dave: Good ideas. I'm trying to visualize your drying rack and it sounds like a microwave for animals? lol. I'm so inexperienced at this stuff I just don't know what to do 1/2 the time. I thought I would thaw a raccoon hide in warm water to speed up the process and the hair slipped pretty bad.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Brian it's the same with ALL big game animals here, let alone the small stuff! A resident bull elk tag is something like $40. A nonresident after the tag and extra fees is like $560. Muleys are about $25, nonrez are in the $330 ballpark. It's insanity!


I thought that states were honoring other states price for price. As it would only cost you 125.00 plus 24.00 or 15.00 if you wanted a doe in Ohio. So...in my opinion it is not apples to apples.

Get this, in Michigan if you are from a couple differant states ( forget which two ) or Ontario you are not allowed to purchase a license at all ??

Guess it is about the almighty $.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK now that is strange. A couple of states and Ontario. I'd be interested in which other states and why if you have the time to expand on the subject.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris
I hear you there, I'm anti city also, always have been, the simple life,Yes its so important, and so fulfilling. You can park that rig right inside the electric fenced area or beside the garden where the kids won't have far to go to get fresh fruit. If you're ever up in this part of paradise you're more than welcome to camp out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris....be carefull about Ricks offer. Durring the night the children might come up missing.... there is a reason those giant veggies grow that way. He told me he will share the secret in due time. Have you ever seen any children in his photos ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He doesn't discriminate based on color, I know that. Although you kids may grow a wire out their butts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He doesn't discriminate based on color, I know that. Although you kids may grow a wire out their butts.


 Just finished reading out this post to the wife and she's still laughing. Good One YD

Don't worry Chris I have lead covered skirting that goes around the bottom!!!


----------

